

The Startup Board's Hippocratic Oath: First Do No Harm - vcmike
http://vcmike.wordpress.com/wp-admin/post.php?action=edit&post=1063

======
jacquesm
Hi Mike, it seems the article is only readable if you have a wordpress
account. Which I don't.

But just from the title here I'm really interested. Something like that should
be mandatory for everybody on the board or in the driving seat of any company.
Not just start-ups.

